# How much does a working visa cost



## misstynev (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi were hoping to get to Vancouver shortly, my partner has applied as a painter to work on the Olympic stadium - he's been told that he needs to pay £325. up front - is this for real?, I'm a little sceptical about things, HELP


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Who exactly does he need to pay this fee to? Is he going through an agent or are these the fees directly to the Canadian Immigration services?

There is a fee calculator here: https://services3.cic.gc.ca/efee/efee.do but it covers only the fees to the Canadian government for the processing of the paperwork. As you'll see, taking a spouse or partner along, the fees can quickly add up. (Figure $2 Canadian to the pound.) If he's going through an agent, it will be more.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## misstynev (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi there thanks to getting back to me ;-)

We had to pay direct to the a guy called Peter Miller he is an agent for a lot of construction companies, my partner is a painter and he has a job offer from a co. called Kordra Bro. (may be spelt incorrectly).

There were a number of trades people at the seminar - and everybody signed up and paid the fee.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It sounds like the GBP 325 may have been the seminar fee. There are separate visa fees, I expect - though the materials from the seminar should explain if any of the visa fees are covered.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

